# Fingerprint Reader



## Charlie7940 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was looking around best buy, and came across a keyboard's fingerprint reader so you dont have to type in passwords.  I'm curious if anyone has anything like this and if it works good.  Here's the link:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6928541&type=product&id=1097580634089


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Yes*

I have one very similar to that that I use on a everyday basis and I have had no problems with it.......Although, I do wish I could have gotten it in a different color though


----------



## <<seS>>Saint (Mar 6, 2005)

Charlie7940 said:
			
		

> I was looking around best buy, and came across a keyboard's fingerprint reader so you dont have to type in passwords.  I'm curious if anyone has anything like this and if it works good.  Here's the link:




LOL..now all someone has to do is KILL you and cut your finger off to get into all your passworded websites...hehe


----------



## Charlie7940 (Mar 6, 2005)

haha true.  I think i might have to try this.


----------



## Styleprojekt (Mar 6, 2005)

<<seS>>Saint said:
			
		

> LOL..now all someone has to do is KILL you and cut your finger off to get into all your passworded websites...hehe




You'll probably find such a happening in a newspaper article one day


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 6, 2005)

*interesting*

That is hilarious.......I would really hate getting knocked off just so someone can drive my nascar season online


----------



## Charlie7940 (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL its true though...I don't want my brother/whoever to mess with my system settings.  Let alone touch any of my games   I might have to buy this...$65 is a bit pricey though


----------



## Trukindave (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah I can take and type my pass in 20 seconds (LOL) I think almost $70.00 is much for that..


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 12, 2005)

a while ago in UK, they had a mouse with fingerprint identity thing on. it only cost £6, damn i wish i got it. ill have to go into the shop later and see if they still do it


----------



## tweaker (Mar 12, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> I would really hate getting knocked off just so someone can drive my nascar season online


 
Ahh ya can spare a finger or two without dying can't ya? 

Just don't bleed on my rug.


----------



## Adam Warren (Mar 15, 2005)

you can get the fingerprint passoword hook up in a new mouse by microsoft now. . and in some of there keyboards!


----------



## pc club guy (Mar 16, 2005)

i wonder if the keyboard loads and image on your computer and checks it once your trying to enter it..hmm what if some hacker gets your finger print and takes extensive measures to paste it on something real dangerous? oh oh that would be bad  
lol im just joking, that thing looks cool, does it turn on the computer, cause that would be coolllerrr!!!


----------



## Blue (Mar 20, 2005)

> Ahh ya can spare a finger or two without dying can't ya?



Ya sure can . but in this case you can program any finger so you might find someone taking your whole hand . I also read that somewhere LOL!

I would like somthing like this too as it's a toy that is just too cool but unecessary. I've read it's not the most secure though so you might not want to use it on sites which you purchase merchandise and such.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 25, 2005)

i havent used it personally, but if you were going to get one, you should get it at newegg or a place like that, it only costs $45.  And i heard that you could use that for all passwords, from login on to windos to login on to ebay.com


----------



## heinzbitte (Mar 25, 2005)

That one came with the mouse and a keyboard.  I saw one advertised at compusa for 20 once.


----------

